# How old was/is your oldest Betta - what's the longest you've had one last?



## 9 Bettas (Nov 22, 2009)

I was in my local aquarium store today and as per usual people were trying to tell me that Bettas only last for 2 years. I'm sure my longest lasting were 5 and 4 years - its unusual for me to not have them seem to last a long time.

Are my fish unusual or do some of you have very long lived bettas too?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

It varies. Sometimes I'll get a betta that lives for 4 years! (RIP Bloo)
But others only live for 2. (RIP Cosmo)


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I had one that lived for 3 years, but I was little and didn't take care of him well. My fish Fishy was adopted from another member on this forum and he has been with her a while! Plus he looks like he's a little older than your usual petshop guys


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My guy Fish, who recently passed, lived with me for 4 years and I think he was older than most of the other fish from the Pet store.

My oldest living fish now I guess would be Freddie Mercury. I got him a year ago almost to the day.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been keeping bettas for less than a year, but my first betta is still alive! Or at least, I hope she is...she's under my sister's care atm.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Longest has probably been 3 years (that was a long time ago.. I LOVE YOU Bubbles!) the shortest was one I didn't even get to name and it was a couple weeks later (internal thing I presume)... And my current ones are pretty well. My oldest is a year old right now, my oldest died a couple weeks ago from Dropsy  And he was 2...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango's my first betta and I'm pretty sure he was a lil guy when I got him. I've had him a year and three months now. He's not my first fish though, I used to keep fancy guppies and goldfish many, many years ago.


----------



## zippy88 (May 8, 2010)

I had my first betta (Nebula) for nearly 3.5 years in a .25 gal little cup thing - before I knew better! He survived being knocked over by cats at east five times. Very hearty fish, bettas.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

My oldest is probably Prof. Lupin, who I rescued from a teacher a year and a half ago. I know that the teacher had him for around 6 months, and he was probably between 3-6 months old when she got him. So, that makes him almost 2 and a half now  I see no signs of him kicking the bucket anytime soon! The last betta I bought was around 8 months ago and most of the others are were bought before prof. lupin so that makes them almost 2 years old as well. I forsee these guys being with me a long time which is why I definitely can't get any more now!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

my oldest betta was Sam my red veiltail he lived for 3 years i think


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My oldest guy was Darwin, who lived for five years.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

i've never had a betta die on me yet (knock on wood) 

Sparkie- 4 years
Zeus- 1.5 years
Blaze- 1 year
Kush- 1 year

then the other 3 I have I just got a few weeks ago


----------



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

I've only had 2, my first one lived about 2.5 years, but he probably would have lasted longer, I made a mistake, leaving him in our kitchen over Christmas (we heat our house with coal-I know, I live in the middle of nowhere- and it gets really cold at night downstairs) instead of putting him in my room. He got too cold and died. 

My friend, who is just in love with fish and has been keeping bettas all her life (and she's in grad school for marine conservation) has had a few fish that have lived about 4-5 years, but she says that 2-3 years is all you should expect (though we can always hope for more!), even in good conditions.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I think the longest I had a betta was my very first one that I had when I was about 16 and he lived 2.5-3 years. His name was Marley and I miss him.


----------

